# raf manby sergeants mess to be flats



## urban phantom (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all ive just seen this in a local paper it looks like the former charter house or manby sergents mess will turned into flats this year. I have viewed this place and it is a mess but still a shame as its part of are raf history but at least it wont be pulled down like binbrook mess. Urban phantom


----------



## John_D (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a wander around there about 20 years ago, with my late father on a remembering trip, as he was stationed there in WWII. It was at that time the RAF gunnery school.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 19, 2011)

I bet u wouldnt reconise it now its been smashad up by kids. I looked on a site called british pathe there is a video of manby on there thats all i can find it wos verry secret i hope to post some pics on it soon


----------



## John_D (Apr 19, 2011)

Some recollections of Manby HERE
My father was there in the early part of the war (he was a local 'boy', his brother in law owned Laines Bakery in Louth) I assume he was there at the 'air armaments school' as he was later a corporal in charge of a ground crew working on Spitfires and Hurricanes firstly in North Africa and then Italy.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 19, 2011)

That sounds good my main intreast is in ww2 history many thanks for the info i bet you have seen lots off pictures of manby and been told many intresting stories nice to have chatted with


----------

